# Разное > Коллекционирование >  знаки морской авиации

## Gnom

объясните разницу

----------


## Nazar

А  в чем смысл вопроса? Знаки выпускались в разное время и видимо разными предприятиями, отсюда и незначительные различия.
Кстати знаки классности то-же незначительно отличаются, если внимательно к ним присмотреться.

----------


## Gnom

> А  в чем смысл вопроса? Знаки выпускались в разное время и видимо разными предприятиями, отсюда и незначительные различия.
> Кстати знаки классности то-же незначительно отличаются, если внимательно к ним присмотреться.


Смысл вопроса в цвете.  :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

Я так понял что цвет значения не имеет?

----------


## Carrey

Например, у танкистов (бронетанковые войска, мотокавалерийские полки и т.п.) разных стран, эмблемы, что попроще в исполнении и цвете (серебро, никель) - носит рядовой состав, а золотые - уже офицерский.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Например, у танкистов (бронетанковые войска, мотокавалерийские полки и т.п.) разных стран, эмблемы, что попроще в исполнении и цвете (серебро, никель) - носит рядовой состав, а золотые - уже офицерский.


в ГА ИАС и АУП - серебро, ЛПС - золото.
по "воспоминаниям и преданиям" деда (ВВС ВМФ -ДКБФ, КСФ) 1944-7...) также была градация серебро/золото - ИАС/ЛПС
анекдотов было...

----------


## Gnom

Нашёл в сети ответ на свой вопрос :Biggrin:

----------


## Gnom

Приобрёл такой знак. Он официальный?

----------

